# Eurotunnel tickets bought with Tesco vouchers transfer?



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone had success transferring Eurotunnel tickets bought withnTesco vouchers to someone else? We have a booking for May which we will not be using, I know that we can cancel and get changed to another date But we have decided that we wouldn't be using the tunnel at all. Have decided to go back to using Newcastle/Ijmuiden ferry and save 900 miles of driving in this country.

So we have return tickets worth £145 which we are wondering if it is worth paying for a voucher and maybe transferring to someone else. 
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you will find that they are not transferable.

cabby


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> I think you will find that they are not transferable.
> 
> cabby


TBH my gut feeling is that but I just wondered if anyone had done it save wasting them.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I am sure I rang them and got some transferred to another name, I think I said it was for a gift for friends as we couldn't travel when we wanted and time had run out to transfer. They just changed names as far as I remember. 

They are trying to stamp out the sale of them on Ebay, I do know that. 

You could try this and see what they say. 

Mandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*transfer*

Hello,

I have used other peoples Tesco Vouchers to exchange for Tesco Eurotunnel Deals. Then sent them off for travel to Eurotunnel Even though they are not travelling with us (they would not know this at that time anyway as you do not currently have to list the names on the booking).

When I turn up, the booking has already been made and passed. You enter via unmanned booths and the only people who really might scrutinise the passengers names are the Border Control.

Does this help?

We to try to avoid travelling down to Dover and We avoid coming back that way where possible. Usually Rotterdam/Zeebrugge to Hull. But also with Tesco Deals to Harwich and more recently a booking via Newcastle like yourselves.

TM


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the answers - will see if I can gift a booking to my son and his family for the October holidays. 
We decided that it is nuts to drive nearly 700 miles to Folkstone then probably an extra 150 to get to northern Germany when we are only 340 miles or so from Newcastle.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*North -South*

We are driving North to sail South.

But we get two nights on the ship and avoid the Southern Motorway Snarl ups.

Wake up where we want to be almost.

Worth it, yes.

DFDS

If we book early enough, it can be as low as £270'ish return.

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Non transferrable and non refundable, although I got a refund on one!

You have a PM

Russell


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

My partner was involved in an accident just before Christmas 3 days before we were due to use the tunnel with Tesco voucher tickets and she suffered sever leg injuries. She has been in hospital ever since and is going to be there for several more months. Our ticket was postponed until the end of June along with a second ticket which we were due to use today, funnily enough. After June our tickets will be useless.
Despite explaining the situation to Eurotunnel they refused to extend the expiry date. Given that these are exceptional circumstances (at least we think they are!) and that we cross the channel several times a year, Eurotunnel say there is nothing they can do.
I find this unbelievable and incredibly short sighted of them. After all, there are plenty of other options to get to France. I hardly think we will be using them again unless they change their stance on the matter... It's not as if I was asking for a refund, extending the tickets will cost them absolutely nothing!
They did say that we could transfer the tickets but did not say how to go about doing so.
How did you go about getting a refund Rapide561?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How would Eurotunnel know that the person who booked the ticket wasn't the end user.

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry Fortnight*



Nethernut said:


> Thanks for the answers - will see if I can gift a booking to my son and his family for the October holidays.
> We decided that it is nuts to drive nearly 700 miles to Folkstone then probably an extra 150 to get to northern Germany when we are only 340 miles or so from Newcastle.


Just done a quote on DFDS ferry Fortnight's special one way offer.

8m Motorhome, 2 adults + cabin

29th May £136 one way
13th June £158 one way (double bed - outside cabin)
9th July £184

It would cost around £100 in fuel alone to get from Newcastle - Dover, £157 by the IR 45p rate. Then you need to factor in the cost of your crossing from Dover.

TM


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Ferry Fortnight*



teemyob said:


> Just done a quote on DFDS ferry Fortnight's special one way offer.
> 
> 8m Motorhome, 2 adults + cabin
> 
> ...


We've already booked the Newcastle ferry - £380 return for under 8 metres plus outside cabins both ways, could have gt better price by changing dates but don't want to do that. We are quite happy with the prie, won't necessarily save money but will save hassle and long hours driving.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Ferry Fortnight*



Nethernut said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Just done a quote on DFDS ferry Fortnight's special one way offer.
> ...


Magic,

Now all we need is a campaign to re-start the Ferry from Newcastle - Norway.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Ferry Fortnight*



Nethernut said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Just done a quote on DFDS ferry Fortnight's special one way offer.
> ...


Magic,

Now all we need is a campaign to re-start the Ferry from Newcastle - Norway.

We miss the Norway Route and wish there was more call for it. Especially now the Air fares are on the up again. We have never flown there. But amongst FjordLine and DFDS's reasons at the time of withdrawing, was that 'Budget Airlines" were a major factor in the routes demise.

Or was it just rough North seas?

TM


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a genuine reason to extend the expiry date on 2 tunnel tickets and when I enquired was met with a flat refusal from the telesales operators and even when I tried via email. Does anyone know someone at eurotunnel who could authorise an extension? Often it's just a case of speaking to the right person...
Thanks!


----------

